# I have no idea of I am doing~ Setting a very small tank with live plants!



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a one gallon tank with two moss balls and a lucky bamboo ( the leaves are out of the water of course). I am stocking it with two red cherry shrimp and a snail tomorrow but it doesn't look right. I think it needs more plants. The only problem is I have no idea what to do. My experance with plants are very tiny. 

I know it is a small space to fill but I thought I better start somewhere. Then, maybe, I could send a plant or two into my betta boy's rather empty tank. I know there is lighting, some plants float/root and soils and cycles and the mess. The small tank doesn't have a filter or a bubbler. Its right next to a normal desk lamp though! 

*If someone could, direct me to a page of general care for easy/beginner plants, that would be great. Or if someone could share their own thoughts and info that's better. I just want to start live plants for my little tank and someday for my betta! *

_Thanks~_

:thankyou:​


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Can you post a picture so we have a better understanding of what it looks like?


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Of course! Here it is so far. The pic is a bit small, not sure why. There isn't that much rocks in there, just more in the back to cover the bamboo roots.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

If you look at the tanks Aokashi has posted here, they are a great example of how to make the best of a small space. She uses mosses and other small plants to great advantage, I think you'll learn a lot from those.

Mo also has some brilliant small tanks and jars that are attractive. 

I'd recommend some ferny type moss (peacock moss is nice) and/or susswassertang to help green it up.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

click my sig


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I think it is cute and simple! straight to the point has always been my favorate!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

your shrimp will benefit greatly from some moss.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Shrimp like to jump, make sure you have some sort of cover for your tank so they don't jump out.


----------



## Catie79 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have that exact tank set up as a shrimp bowl and planted! Small world. 










I ended up painting the back dark because it was so distracting seeing everythig behind it. I think I even have similar gravel. I tied the moss to a piece of fake driftwood I picked up at the petstore to look like a little tree, then have some crytocoryne wendetii along one side. They only get to 4"-6" tall. After the picture was taken, I attached an anubias nana petite to the tree. The shrimp love having all of the things to climb on and pick through. I'll try to get a current picture so you can see how the crypts have grown in.


----------



## Catie79 (Jan 22, 2012)

Just snapped this off with my phone. Current layout. Please ignore the algae in the back, the new snail is very tiny. You can see him and one of the CBS in the front.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dozzem said:


> Of course! Here it is so far. The pic is a bit small, not sure why. There isn't that much rocks in there, just more in the back to cover the bamboo roots.


You could probably get some Aponogeton bulbs from walmart or petmart and that start sprouting in as little as a week! From my experience!


----------

